# Hi-Mound DA-1 Keyer - Info Wanted



## gwzm (Nov 7, 2005)

I've been donated a non-working Hi-Mound DA-1 keyer as a restoration project. As far as I've been given to believe these were used on ships fitted out by the Dutch company Kolster Brandes? The construction indicates that this was intended for heavy duty use. I've not been able to find out anything about it on the internet. Anyone have any info or able to point me in the right direction?
Thanks
gwzm / John


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

I've got one in my loft. Bought it 2nd hand in 1969 from a shop in Scarborough. Used it until I left the sea in 1980 something. Never been able to find anything about them. Still works (I think!)


----------



## Wismajorvik (Dec 29, 2011)

Had one of these in the mid 60s. Unfortunately was 110vac or an assortment of dry batteries. Found the clattering relay very annoying. Took it apart to modify it with a quieter hs relay and with a 230vac transformer.......still in bits somewhere in the loft.


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Formidable looking key !!! :sweat:


----------



## Searcher2004 (May 3, 2012)

I'd imagine that big relay next to the paddle would get on the nerves a bit, as someone has mentioned. I have an old Hallicrafters valved keyer and that uses a mercury-wetted relay, nice and quiet and very tolerant to keying grid-block transmitters!

I see several possible germanium transistors in the DA-1, can be a source of problems with "whiskers" forming inside and shorting out. 

S2004


----------



## gwzm (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the feedback so far. Apart from the fact that there are possibly (likely!) defective transistors, there's a broken wire connecting the circuit board to the paddle so the entire circuit board is going to have to be removed to get to the trackside to repair it. It'll be a while until I get to that stage but what I may do is fit PCB pins to make all the connections from the board to the paddle so that I can remove the paddle and repair it. It appears to have been knocked or dropped violently as the paddle has lost its ballbearings and has also been repaired with Araldite (tm). I have a couple of other home-brew keyers which are light years ahead of this, but I've never ducked a challenge!
73
John / GM4GZQ
PS Yes, it is built like the proverbial ceramic defecatorium!


----------

